#ubuntu-for-all 2011-06-28
<Mkaysi> Happy birthday MrChrisDruif ! :)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks Mkaysi :)
<IdleOne> Happy birthday dude!
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-06-29
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks IdleOne
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-07-01
<Mkaysi> Meetingology has disappeared? :O
<AlanBell> from where Mkaysi?
<Mkaysi> alanbell: From here
<AlanBell> back now, didn't think it was here before
